# Canine DNA Test?



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

I've recently adopted a rescue and for the most part she appears to be a pure bred GSD. This is my first rescue and the organization was "breed specific." I'm going to get the Canine Heritage XL Breed Test(a cheek swab is sent to a lab to determine the breed) to satisfy my curiosity.Has anyone else used this test or a similiar test?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I haven't personally used any of these tests, but one of my friends did during a demo at a fund raising event. The results on her purebred Sheltie came back as very muddled. There is no way that dog could have had Bernese Swiss Mountain Dog in there, but that is one of the breeds listed as a result.

I don't believe these tests to be reliable. A person really good at breed identification, actually looking at the dog, has been more accurate in my experience.
Sheilah


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

With my very limited knowledge of how DNA works and dog breeding... I don't think this could possibly work... I'd like to believe that it does because I'd love to know what our lab-type-creature really is...


----------



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

I asked about the DNA Test to satisfy my husband’s curiosity. He is a novice dog owner and driving me crazy! 
My husband is obsessed with the size on Erin's paws!

Her paws are definitely larger and wider than my other Shepherds, but I've chalked this up to genetics. He seems to think she may have a "splash" of Husky or Akita, but I don't see it. I've explained genetics plays a large role in the dog’s size and appearance but he's convinced himself otherwise.

The vet said Erin is a German Shepherd. I've shown Erin to two breeders I know neither of them indicated she is anything other than a Shepherd.

I was going to get DNA Test just to satisfy him, but now I don't think I'll waste the money. Thank you for your input!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
P.S. I wonder if I had a large nose if my husband would think _I'm Pinocchio's sister_!  :hammer:


----------

